# SelflessTee Logo Decision



## furnasjm (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey guys,

We have two conflicting versions of our logo we're deciding between. Which one do you like? or do thy both suck? 

Looking for some brutally honest opinions 

*Backdrop*. 
-Apparel company looking to tell stories and raise funds for amazing causes. 
-While getting rockstar designers to create timeless designs that reflect the cause through art.


Thanks!
Josh


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I vote for #1


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Definitely number 1.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

number 1 ......

Inked


----------



## AggressiveGuy (Feb 23, 2010)

Without a doubt #1


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

Not sure it matters at this point, but number 1 hands down.


----------



## furnasjm (Nov 19, 2010)

of course it matters! ANd thank you all for your input. If there's stuff you don't like about #1 let us know as well!


----------



## PuppetRevolt (Jan 21, 2011)

#1 definitely. It instantly lets others know that it is a "helping" organization.
Best of Luck!


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Number 1 would be my choice. It definitely stands out.


----------



## sitio (Jun 1, 2011)

No contest - number one is both the better of the two and a very good logo.


----------



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

numero uno


----------



## spreadingink (Feb 10, 2008)

#1 without a doubt....


----------



## tchase65 (Sep 23, 2009)

Another vote for #1


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

I like number 1 as well.
Curious..
Are you trying to make it look like a t-shirt tag? With the dashed lines around it? If you are.. maybe curl one edge? Or make it look a little worn.. not sure what the company does but just some ideas.

Good Luck!


----------



## ajordan2 (Dec 28, 2010)

#1 would be the better choice to go with.


----------



## furnasjm (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks Spirit Girl! That's a great idea.


----------

